# Gas in the Oil



## Stevej72 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a 26" Troybilt blower with a 208cc engine. When I checked the dipstick before changing oil the other day I noticed it was way over full. I started the engine to let it warm up and it only ran for maybe 5 minutes. There was gas in the tank but I filled it anyway just to be sure that was not the problem. Started it again and it maybe ran for 3 minutes.

After draining the oil I noticed that it seemed quite thin and smelled of gasoline. I poured it into a plastic container with the ounces marked on it. After setting for about 4 days evaporation took it from 32 to about 22 ounces. I believe it is supposed to hold 22 ounces of oil.

After filling it with oil it kept running and I was able to clean my neighbors and my driveways. Does anyone have any idea on how the gas might get into the oil? I didn't accidentally put gas in the oil fill. My only thought that if it was running way too rich it might get past the piston and down into the oil. I thought usually a rich running engine would produce black smoke, which I don't get. But I may be wrong on that.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## MichiganBolensNut (Nov 24, 2015)

Typically this means that the carburetor is overflowing into the crankcase. Does the unit have a fuel shutoff valve on it? If it does not and is relying on a functioning needle valve, it may be leaking past the needle and overflowing into the intake and then down into the crankcase when the engine is sitting/not running.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, most likely cause is the needle and seat in the carb isn't turning off the fuel like it should. When that happens gas ends up 1 of 2 places. It either goes down the cylinder and ends up in the oil or it goes out the choke and ends up on the floor.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you both! Not sure if that is something I can fix, will probably need to take it in. I don't image gas helps the oil to lubricate properly.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you have the Powermore engine, it doesn't come with a fuel shutoff. The problem with those engines is the shrouding is overly complicated and there is no real spot to to allow you to get to a self installed shut off. Ugly fix might be routing a new fuel line outside the shrouding to a shutoff, or removing the middle portion of the shrouding and being able to get to an inline self installed shutoff. As you can see not much room. Don't know which TB model you have, but this is a video of a 208cc Powermore.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

You can also check your gas cap. If it is a vented cap and it clogs, it can create a vacuum effect and pull gas down into the engine after the machine is shut down. Make sure those little holes in the cap are clear.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What jtclays said. 
Somehow, some way, install a fuel shutoff valve on it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It could also be that the machine has one of those electric shut-off's, on the carb, that are notorious to fail. 

Is there a single electric line running to a solenoid, extending from where a fuel bowl nut would usually be?

That might, and probably is your culprit. 

If you post up your engine model numbers, not the machine, we can help you at least narrow down the fault.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 1, 2015)

db9938 said:


> It could also be that the machine has one of those electric shut-off's, on the carb, that are notorious to fail.
> 
> Is there a single electric line running to a solenoid, extending from where a fuel bowl nut would usually be?
> 
> ...



I put it up on my work bench this evening to get a better look. I don't see any wires coming from the fuel bowl area. Tried to find a model for the engine but only found SN.
Blower model # 31BM63P3711
engine SN: 370-SUC1202103A1011


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 1, 2015)

I tried checking the gas gap for plugged vent but was unable to tell.
than video looks exactly like mine so should be able to take it apart and put in valve.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stevej72 said:


> I put it up on my work bench this evening to get a better look. I don't see any wires coming from the fuel bowl area. Tried to find a model for the engine but only found SN.
> Blower model # 31BM63P3711
> engine SN: 370-SUC1202103A1011


I stand corrected. I thought this was an older model. I wouldn't have thought a '11-'13 machine would have had a hiccup like that. The simple fuel shut off is the right solution. 

Here's every part you'll ever need for the machine. I'd also cross reference the part numbers with other part sources, such as eBay or amazon, sometimes their cheaper. 



Might also check around on the web for those fuel cutoff's. 

The situation that you have, has been caused by either a foreign body allowing fuel to sneak past the needle seal, or it could be seal degradation do to ethanol. Unfortunately, it appears that the rebuild kit, is about have the cost of an entirely new carb. Tough call on that one.


----------

